# Do you ever wonder ...



## cuerna1 (Mar 7, 2015)

... if the person you are responding to on forums such as this are NSA/FBI/CIA... ? In a former life I worked to catch pedophiles by programmatically monitoring various places on the internet. Sometimes I wonder who I am really conversing with - particularly when I get a PI asking personal info.

Just a heads-up. (not to the pedophiles)


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

They'd have to be really bored or desperate to be stalking here ha ha! I don't answer really personal questions that someone couldn't easily otherwise know. But I feel like I need to take people at face value until I have a reason not to. I think "they" can listen/stalk/manipulate anywhere & anything anytime they want. I am not a fan. Maybe the "they" in Mexico is same, but I also choose not to be aware of it here. I choose the slower lifestyle, the simpler life I am finding and following in Mexico. Just choosin' to be happy.


----------



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

cuerna1 said:


> ... if the person you are responding to on forums such as this are NSA/FBI/CIA... ? Just a heads-up.


Why do you think so many of us are in Mexico - or running to get there?



Howler


----------

